# Back to school



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

It may not seem like much. But I'm proud of myself. I finished my my GED tests today and I just checked the scores.... And I passed.
For some people it may not seem like much. But with me being in and out of school for all of my HS years due to me having chrons disease. It's a huge step. I never really got to finish any classes through out HS. 
My plans now are to go to concordia college and become a vet tech. I'm really stoked about it.


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

That is awesome. Congrats Niz. Good luck in college.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Way to go Nizmo! Finishing up school is the best thing you can ever do for yourself! Break a leg in college... BTW I don't know if it's the same up there, and not to discourage the college deal, but vets around here prefer someone without any backround in the actual vetrinary feild for vet techs so that the vet can train you fresh to his or her likings. Most prefer to give you on the job training.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:thats fricken awesome man! CONGRATS! and it dont matter what other people think haha u made an accomplishment that u had set for urself. good shiz my friend!


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats!! That is a huge step, one that most people will never have the gutts to do. Way to go!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks everyone!
i'm not sure how it is up here for the vet techs. i've always thought/heard that you need a college degree to be a vet tech?


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Normally you don't need a college degree to be a tech. But maybe its different...i highly doubt it.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i think i'll call around to different vet offices.
but still i think it would be nice to further my education.
i've always been an animal lover, and who knows maaybe after taking coarses to be a vet tech i'll want to become a vet.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats to you, thats takin the big step towards what you want. Great news to ear.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> It may not seem like much. But I'm proud of myself. I finished my my GED tests today and I just checked the scores.... And I passed.
> For some people it may not seem like much. But with me being in and out of school for all of my HS years due to me having chrons disease. It's a huge step. I never really got to finish any classes through out HS.
> My plans now are to go to concordia college and become a vet tech. I'm really stoked about it.


hey i think Neela is right, but dont let that stop you from going further. Thats always something you can look back on and feel accomplished.

And you know what.... it's NEVER too late. Thanks for sharing the good news!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Cain714 said:


> Congrats to you, thats takin the big step towards what you want. Great news to ear.


i think cain was still stuck on chinos ears at the time of this post.. JUST KIDDING lol

Great news to ear lol..


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Nizmo, I don't know if it varies by area but I am pretty sure to become a vet tech you need to take a course at a technical college or trade school. 

That's awesome though! I have always wanted to be in the veterinary field somehow but never chased that dream. I am now a corporate staff accountant because that is where life lead me but I would still love to work with animals someday. Good for you!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> i think cain was still stuck on chinos ears at the time of this post.. JUST KIDDING lol
> 
> Great news to ear lol..


LOL!

'Ear 'ear!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Congrats! The best thing you can ever do is invest in yourself


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Congrats! The best thing you can ever do is invest in yourself


yessir.. will take you further than you thought u could go


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

CONGRATS!! I am sure I speak for most of us here when I say we are proud. Sometimes its the small things that matter the most.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks for everyones support. it feels great!
i called a couple vet hospitals today and they did comfirm that they want you to have a college degree to work there.
i have an appointment with apollo college on monday to figure out everything. and get financial aid. lol.
i talk to the lady there and they said they're a really hands on school so i think that will be good


----------

